# The Woodwhiper Shop Apron.



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks nice!

I have an apron that my wife made for me from an old one my dad had…
(actual cost was nothing… and I like it…)

I keep forgetting to put it on… and yes, I mess up T-Shirts the same way you do… sometimes, even my pants (cheap shorts or sweats)... Maybe I should get into the habit of wearing it more…

Maybe if I took it off the hanger on the door… and just laid it across the bench, etc. I'd wear it more?!

Keep it out in the open where I have to wear it or move it somewhere else! LOL

Thanks for the write-up…


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

A good aprons a valuable tool…
Thanks for the review.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review, Ken!

I have been in the market for a new apron, for a while now. Mine has all the characteristics that no one likes- but my sister made it. It is at the point now where I no longer have to hang it up- it stands by itself from all the glue!

I need to check Mark's site for this one.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok - I'll bite - Who you gonna whip on?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice apron.
I never thought I would say that to another man.

I use the Deluth fire hose apron, which is a good one too. Improves workshop efficiency by 300%, no longer looking for pencils and combination squares.


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep, T'shirts and jeans. Jeans get it the worse with Gorilla Glue, it doesn't wash out, can't scrap it off. About the only thing that can be done is make shorts out of 'em if the glue isn't too high up.

I use the Rockler apron and has helped a lot.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I like the flaps over the pockets…. I use a Woodcraft Apron, and the pockets are always filling up with chips….

I'd like to try the 'X' straps…. but my wife got me this one for Fathers Day, so I'll make due.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like a great apron Ken. I just can't imagine anyone wiping glue on their t-shirt. I always drip mine on.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I should really get one of these. It's almost embarassing that just about everything I own has either titebond 3, CA, or some type of finish on it.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx everyone. I agree and i'm going to try and stay cleaner except for the apron LOL

Stefang thats funny!!!!! I like that, So not only do I wipe it on I drip as well….Nice one.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

My wife and i just had the same talk about needing an apron. I'll check this on out. Thanks


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good review, Ken.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Kenn.
Really good review.
I just bought my self a set of work clothes, since I was tired of trashing clothes…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Ken, if i didn't wear bib overalls everyday I would definitely wear one of these. Thanks for the review.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## bones (Jun 2, 2009)

And guild members save 10 percent thats 5 bucks if you use the math I learned back in the day. Not sure about the new math there teaching 
but it must be different everybody always ends up with a deficit.
Going to order mine now.


----------



## Edwardnorton (Feb 15, 2013)

I checked out your apron and it looks like a nice one for sure but for me I purchased mine (Split Leather Welding Apron) for $9.99 but you'd not like it because of the pulling on your neck and I understand that completely. I am a tight wad as they say and would rather spend the other $39 on wood. Thanks for sharing this none the less!!!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

This is a good idea. I am running low on old t shirts


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice review.

Agree with everyone that likes the flaps over the pockets. The one apron I tried using several years back didn't have those and were always full of saw dust/shavings.


----------



## james342 (Nov 8, 2017)

Shipment days relies on where your bundle begins and also where it's being sent out. Fedex and also light-weight bundles. Send your vital envelopes.


----------



## Remodeler52 (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks Ken. I really like my Rockler apron. Sounds like yours is very similar, except for the pocket flaps. Seems to me the flaps would be a great addition.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken,

Now that it has been a FEW years since you got this apron, How has it held up against the Glue that you wipe on it?

Does the glue stay on it? Or, is it easily pulled off?

Are you still using it… and LIKE IT?


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I still use it, not as much as I should. I prefer to ruin tee shirts. LOL Good quality I just get hot wearing to much in shop.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I end up doing the same thing! LOL


----------

